# Bow/rifle hunting video- Eagle Pass, TX



## hclark4 (Feb 1, 2012)

Some footage from a few weekends ago at my friends ranch in Eagle Pass. I finally had an old sway back buck walk within bow range and sent a broad head 47 yards to get him. Got him in close with the rattling horns and then he found the corn. I could not be more happy. And to have filmed it all myself makes it even better! Couldn't be more happy about my first buck with a bow!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome buck, Congrats!:brew2::brew2:


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice buck with bow, congratulations fellow bowhunter


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow nice! 47 yard shot?!


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great buck, I'm just across the river in Mexico


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

